# Spanish keyboard layout (with accented keys and Euro symbol)



## lince (Oct 26, 2012)

During the FreeBSD installation process we can select a keyboard layout. In my case I chose Spanish but, when I logged into the system, there were no accented vowels or Euro symbol in console. In order to enable these characters I modified /etc/rc.conf and /etc/login.conf following these steps:

1. At the end of /etc/rc.conf I added:


```
[B]font8x8="iso15-8x8"
font8x14="iso15-8x14"
font8x16="iso15-8x16"
scrnmap="NO"
keymap="spanish.iso.acc"[/B]
```

2. In /etc/login.conf, just after the line _umask=022:_ I added:

```
umask=022:[B]\
charset=ISO-8859-15:\
lang=es_ES.ISO8859-15:[/B]
```

3. Finally, I run the following command to register modifications:

```
# cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf
```
and rebooted the system for the changes to take effect.


----------



## Martillo1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I put charset and lang specifications in ~/.login_conf.

See "24.3.4.1.1.1 User Level Setup" in Handbook: Using Localization.

Un saludo, apaÃ±ero


----------



## lince (Nov 2, 2012)

The result is the same... system-wide with the first method and user-specific with the second.

Thank you, Martillo1.

(Saludos, FreeBSDero )


----------



## tramullas (Jan 16, 2013)

*Not working on Sun Blade 2000*

I have the same problem on a fresh installation on a Sun Blade 2000... but this solution doesn't work. I receive the error message 
	
	



```
keymap font8x8vidcontrol: loading fonts: invalid argument
```
 Some idea?

Thanks,

JesÃºs


----------



## naruk (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

lince solved my problem with the Spanish keyboard layout. However, I made some little changes in his code.

Note that I am totally new to FreeBSD, and although I am very excited about it, I do not know what I am doing, so take my answer with caution.



lince said:


> 2. In /etc/login.conf, *just after the first time you find :umask=022:* I added:
> 
> ```
> :umask=022:\
> ...


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 28, 2016)

Note that it would be appropriate to change in /etc/rc.conf in case that you're using vt(4)

```
keymap="spanish.iso.acc"
```
to

```
keymap="es.acc"
```
See kbdmap(5) man page for further details.


----------

